# Maintaining past genetic potential with Sarms?



## Rennoc27 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello all and thanks for viewing my question.

In simple terms my question is if it is possible to maintain over your natural genetic potential with continued Sarms use or will you eventually regress back to your baseline natural potential once you come off real gear?

thank you


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

if you have a test base or TRT then yes you can maintain past your GP with sarms. who knows how much though.


----------

